# Review Offer -



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

This is an offer for an internal transfer (same company) from US (Dallas, TX) to Dubai.

I presently make $82400 USD/annual. no other housing/car benefits (except med/dent of which I subsidize)

UAE Offer:
Monthly Salary AED: 17,783
Monthly Living AED: 10,967
Monthly Car AED: 3,031
*Total AED: 31,781*

Maximum of 26250 AED per child per year from age 4 to 18 (I have 2 boys 5 and 9)
Health insurance
annual trip
removal
1 month lump sum for moving
========
This is considered a "local" offer and not a true expat so I don't expect all housing to be covered. That said, It seems low, but feedback is appreciated on what lifestyle ~32k AED/month could provide for a family of 4.

Much appreciated.

Mr. Man


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Mr. Man

I suggest that you look at the major expenses first:
1. Accomodation- you will need a minimum of 2 BR which will be approx 180K or 15K per month.
2. Education - if you plan to chose an American school you are looking at approx 50K AED per child or 100K. That works to 8.33K AED per month
3. Car approx 2K per month
4. education refund 52K or 4.5K

So your basic expenses are 15+8.33+2-4.5=21 and would leave approx 10K per month to cover utilities, groceries. 

Its totally doable.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

MrMan

I think after paying accommodation, schooling, utilities, car, etc, you would be left with very little money to pay for school activities, school bus, uniforms, dentist for example. Are you only going to have 1 car? how will your wife move around? If it's 2 cars you need, you're probably looking at 4K at least.

Obviously it depends on what your current lifestyle is and questions such as, does your wife currently work, are you giving up another salary there? is she planning on working in Dubai? do you intent to move so you can save or just to see the world an experience a new culture?

You're the only one who can make a decision, but I think 10K for every day expenses including utilities (if you're in a villa electricity and water can cost you 2500 AED!) seems a bit tight to me, considering you're a family of 4.

I'd suggest you try to negotiate the schooling and the living allowances to make them higher.

Good luck


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies.

answers to questions. I intend on 2 cars. 1 good for the wife/kids commuting to school, one cheap for my commute like here at home.

My wife does work now, but I am prepared for the reduction. She may work as she is a speech therapist and jobs seem available, but I want to budget without her salary and if she does decide to work, then it is bonus $$.

We intend on an apt which hopefully will help keep until down. Hoping for a 3 BR, but right now a 2 br seems the only thing affordable (glad I have bunk beds for the boys ;-) )

I sent off a reply stating the salary and housing were below expectations. We'll see how that goes. Our primary purpose is to expose my boys to a diverse world so we are prepared for some reductions in lifestyle. I don't want to starve though....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I too think it is on the low side for a family of 4.
Uniforms and school activities, will also eat into your money.
I dare say, you will also be adding at least another 2,000 dhs per month for school fees.
It could be a struggle, as grocery prices, housing,schooling etc are all on the increase.
Depending on what you eat etc, you will be looking at 600-1000 dhs per week on food also.
Dont forget also car insurance, contents insurance , health insurance for family (was it just you covered or whole family?)etc.

Utilities are cheaper in an apartment, than in a villa.


----------

